# DirecTV2PC v5717 "Protected content cannot be played back at this time"



## drill (Jun 28, 2006)

i always get this message when first trying to use DirecTV2PC to connect to my HR21:
"DIRECTV2PC cannot connect to the receiver. The protected content cannot be played back at this time".

i have reset my HR21 and it that makes no difference.

directv2pc connects to the receiver fine for viewing the playlist. so i don't think its a network issue preventing connection.

does this message get displayed if there is a parental controls issue? i have found that i can go through random sequences of locking/unlocking parental controls and it starts working.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

There is a thread about this app at the top. You might find what you need there:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2221324&postcount=7


----------



## RonnieT24 (Aug 25, 2008)

As a 10 year subscriber to DirecTV and lover of most everything they do.. I have to just some out and say it. This software is the biggest piece of crap they've ever done. I can start watching a show and then right in the middle it will just stop. Then when I kill the app and restart it I get the infamous "Protected content cannot be played back at this time message." It's absolutely exasperating. I realize it's beta but good lord, man!?!?!?! How hard can this be? If there is network hiccup, save your state, and resume it when the network gets back on track? It's using TCP/IP so I know this isn't some magic protocol in use here. This is known stuff. If I can connect to the box, see my playlist, my programs et al, then why in God's name can I not play it? Maybe buffer the media on the PC, have it only viewable with your key I don't care.. I don't want to steal anything.. I just want to save it and watch MY content that I've paid DirecTV thousands of dollars for the ability and the right TO save whenever and wherever I please. I have a 1TB eSATA drive on my current HR20 and am being upgraded to the new generation box soon. I'll be damned if I lose 1TB worth of programming. There has got to be a solution. I'll leave the new unit in the box if I have to.


----------

